# Lowwwwwww Visability



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

As I write this, I am in my patrol unit in a rather nasty dust storm. With lights, I have maybe 2 feet of viability at times. Am parked. Am not scared...same stuff, different day... but one has to appreciate the vulnerable feeling of some daring nogooder could be just a few yards away, and I am cluelessly posting about it. However, should said bad hombre be wearing a demented clown mask, you will be reading about a "shots fired" news story tomorrow. ;-) Never underestimate the use of low visability to set a scene.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

lol. Stay safe!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I concur - some of the scariest moments I've had have taken place while driving down a back country round in dense fog in a known deer crossing area with some jacka$$ on my tail flashing his headlights because I wasn't driving faster:googly:


----------

